# Visa help to live and work in India???



## paulegan (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello everyone!!

My name is Paul and I am planning a move to India(Goa). 

I work online as a programmer for an American company from my home in Ireland. When I move to India I would like to continue doing this. I understand that to get a work permit in India I would have to get a job there.

So what are my options now?? Can I get a 6 month visa then leave every 6 month(for a holiday which I really wouldn't mind doing) or would I have to apply for residency?? And could my children go to school/could I buy a car or do all the normal things people do in society on this visa. Because I wouldn't be paying tax in that country would I just be invisible to India??

The last thing I really want to do is have to go and work for an India company because the money is terrible. The only other thing I could do is rent a bar over there and have my wife run it(If it helped with visas). 

Please let me know how difficult/easy the 6 month visa is or if there is any alternatives.

Cheers!

Paul.


----------

